# Medicioón de Corriente usando Resistencia de Shunt en la FASE



## ors (Ene 20, 2010)

Hola!
Estoy usando una Resistencia de Shunt de 0,1 [OHM] para medir la corriente alterna que consume un electrodoméstico (Licuadora, Televisor, etc.). 

Cuando pongo el sensor (HCPL 7520) en el Neutro, funciona bien y el microcontrolador pude tomar correctamente la señal proveniente de dicho sensor, pero cuando lo pongo en la FASE al sensor, éste se desintegra y se quema todo. ¿Qué debo poner entre la FASE y el sensor para que no se queme?

Adjunto un esquema del circuito.

PD: mi medidor de corriente solo funciona en tomacorrientes normalizados, cuando el tomacorriente no está normalizado se quema todo, por eso quiero saber como evitar que se queme el sensor

Gracias

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 20, 2010)

Pues lo debés estar polarizando/alimentando muy mal. Por que no posteas el esquema real de conexión que estás utilizando?


----------



## Beamspot (Ene 21, 2010)

Cuidado con los neutros, las masas, las tomas metálicas de los equipos, etc. Me huelo que estás haciendo circular una corriente entre la fase y la masa de tu equipo de medida. Recuerda que hay ciertas normativas que implican poner a masa todas las superfícies metálicas expuestas de los electrodoméstios y equipos electrónicos, ergo la parte externa del BNC de los osciloscopios está a mas.

Un transformador de aislamiento puede ayudar.


----------



## adolcor (Ene 27, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Pues lo debés estar polarizando/alimentando muy mal. Por que no posteas el esquema real de conexión que estás utilizando?



El diagrama real que necesito es el que adjunto. 
Necesito medir la corriente alterna usando una recistencia de shunt en la FASE (LIVE LINE, en rojo). 
Si pongo la resistencia en la linea NEUTRA, en los bornes de la resistencia tengo una tensión pequeña (menor a 200mV) que ingresa al integrado sensor de corriente y éste mide correctamente la corriente alterna. 
Si la resistencia está en la línea VIVA, también tengo una tensión pequeña en bornes del SHUNT (menor a 200mV), pero igualmente se destruye el integrado sensor de corriente.

Graxs!


----------



## Beamspot (Ene 27, 2010)

¿Cómo alimentas el integrado? ¿Hay algo más conectado al circuito o está este bien aislado de todo?¿Por casualidad no usarás una fuente de alimentación externa de las que ponen el negativo a masa (chasis)?

Por cierto, ¿en Argentina vais a 50Hz? Creía que todo el continente americano iba a 60Hz.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 27, 2010)

adolcor dijo:


> El diagrama real que necesito es el que adjunto.
> Necesito medir la corriente alterna usando una recistencia de shunt en la FASE (LIVE LINE, en rojo).
> Si pongo la resistencia en la linea NEUTRA, en los bornes de la resistencia tengo una tensión pequeña (menor a 200mV) que ingresa al integrado sensor de corriente y éste mide correctamente la corriente alterna.
> *Si la resistencia está en la línea VIVA, también tengo una tensión pequeña en bornes del SHUNT (menor a 200mV), pero igualmente se destruye el integrado sensor de corriente.*



Claro que se destruye, si le estás metiendo 220V de modo común!
La unica posibilidad de que eso funcione es que refieras la masa de la alimentación de la etapa de sensado (y que debe estar completamente aislada de la masa de la etapa de salida) al potencial inferior de los dos terminales del shunt, de esa manera, la etapa de medición va a "bailar" sobre los 220V y la tensión de modo común aplicada va a ser muy pequeña (bah...no se si pequeña, pero al menos va a estar dentro del margen permitido por el chip.

No se si logré explicarme, pero si no lo entendiste, leelo de nuevo un par de veces.

PD: Efectivamente, en Argentina usamos 50Hz...así es mas fácil dividir para lograr bases de tiempo de 1Hz


----------



## adolcor (Ene 28, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> ....La unica posibilidad de que eso funcione es que refieras la masa de la alimentación de la etapa de sensado al potencial inferior de los dos terminales del shunt, de esa manera, la etapa de medición va a "bailar" sobre los 220V y la tensión de modo común aplicada va a ser muy pequeña (bah...no se si pequeña, pero al menos va a estar dentro del margen permitido por el chip.....



Hola!!
Muchas gracias por la respuesta!
Así es como lo debo conectar??
No entendí lo de: "...la etapa de medición va a "bailar" sobre los  220V..." . A qué te refieres con eso??

Saludos
Gracias por tu ayuda!!!


----------



## Beamspot (Ene 28, 2010)

Si, pero.... Ojo de donde sacas los 5V que alimentan esa parte del integrado, y de cómo se conecta internamente en esa fuenta la GND que tu conectas en rojo en el esquema. Es muy importante saber exactamente cómo se generan esos 5V que dibujas. De lo contrario, lo que igual se quema es esa fuente...


----------



## Daniel.more (Ene 28, 2010)

las r shunt se usan mas para medir amperios en dc. para medir en ac es muchisimo mejor un trafo toroidal (de toda la vida de dios...)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 28, 2010)

adolcor dijo:


> Así es como lo debo conectar??



Así es, pero como te dijeron por ahí, tené cuidado de como está configurada la fuente es de 5V y que la masa NO ESTE PUESTA A LA TIERRA de protección. Además, no conectes entre si - al menos por ahora - los terminales VIN- y GND.



adolcor dijo:


> No entendí lo de: "...la etapa de medición va a "bailar" sobre los  220V..." . A qué te refieres con eso??



Que al conectar la fuente de esa manera, si la midieras referido al neutro, los 5V de la fuente van montados sobre la onda de 220V, pero no te hagás problema ahora...hacete problema cuando debas medir para chequear el funcionamiento


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 28, 2010)

Hola a todos

Aunque, por supuesto, es más fácil medir AC por medio de un Transformador ya que este aísla el circuito de medición del circuito a ser medido, también se puede lograr la medición por medio de una R Shunt.

Pero para evitar problemas se debe utilizar un transformador de aislamiento para el circuito de medición.
Este, es un simple transformador que el mismo voltaje que entra es el mismo que sale, un lado se conecta a la linea de alimentación y el otro al circuito de medición.

saludos.
a sus ordenes


----------



## Beamspot (Ene 29, 2010)

Daniel, muchos de los sistemas de medida de potencia hoy en día han dejado en la cuneta el transformador de corriente. El principal motivo es que esta señal de cada vez es menos senoidal. Incluso algunos de los integrados de medida y control de potencia (como los que se están usando en los nuevos contadores de lectura remota que se están preparando para nuestro país) hacen la FFT sobre las dos señales. Algo que no permite un transformador.

Y no te hagas ilusiones: lo hacen para poder cobrar más a los que no consuman la corriente de forma senoidal. Y además, las bombillas de bajo consumo son especialistas en meter muchos harmónicos superiores, así que éste es un buen motivo para fomentar su uso.


----------



## MGustavo (Ene 29, 2010)

Si bien lo que dice *Beamspot* es cierto, podrías hacer lo siguiente:


Usar un transformador de corriente para bajar el nivel (Relación 200/5, u otra).
Luego, con un circuito MAV (Explicado abajo), ingresas al PIC y con una regla de 3 simples tienen el valor de corriente eficaz (O valor pico, dependiendo del código en el microcontrolador).

CIRCUITO MAV:

Es un circuito muy simple que puedes hacer con operacionales, y unos diodos y resistencias.
Su función es entregar a la salida un valor de continua (*valor eficaz*), de la onda de entrada (Ya sea senoidal o casi senoidal). 

Incluso creo que de cualquier tipo de onda (Triangular, Cuadrada, etc).

El circuito está explicado en el Driscoll (Libro sobre operacionales).. y es muy sencillo.
Después ingresas al PIC los datos y listo ... 

PD: Sé que no es el método que consultaste, pero te lo comento por si te interesa.

Saludos!


----------



## ecotronico (Jun 29, 2010)

*Hola a todos:*

ors: quizás ha pasado el tiempo, pero te cuento que estoy realizando un proyecto similar, el cual consiste en medir corriente continua utilizando una resistencia shunt.
El esquemático empleado es el siguiente:







url=http://subefotos.com/ver/?89d44981f87a66d5066cd781f6bfaad7o.png

Como se darán cuenta, es completamente analógico.
Consiste en un amplificador diferencial realizado con un amplificador OP-07. La 2da etapa es un filtro pasabajas con ganancia (no inversor).
Hay que tener cuidado con las tierras de los circuitos, debido a que podría haber alguna fuga de corriente que cambie los valores en la salida.
Está diseñado para conectarlo a un shunt 50mV/20A, y entrga salida de 0 a 10 volt.

Sin embargo, hay un detalle importante, el shunt se debe conectar en el borne negativo de la línea (en corriente continua) o en el neutro para medición en corriente alterna a modo de que la tensión entre nuestro circuito y la línea sea la menor posible.

Espero les sirva.


----------

